# Obtaining EU citizenship as a child of a Portuguese national



## Nicci_SA (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi everyone!

So my Father was born in Portugal, along with my grandparents and pretty much my entire family dating back to forever. 

I am now currently based in Portugal, and I wish to register my birth to obtain my nationality. For some reason, my Father never registered my birth with the Portuguese consulate in South Africa. 

I know I am eligible, that much has been confirmed, but how do I go about tackling this process? Has anyone pr4eviously been through this? 

Any advice is appreciated, and thank you in advance!


----------

